# Greetings from NY



## scarlco (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello - Although I'm not a student of any sort, I thought I'd sign up... I guess you're always a student in some degree though, eh? I'm currently the crew manager and technical director at the Westchester Broadway Theatre in Elmsford, NY. I'm here to read and learn... and maybe offer some advice if I can. Hey - maybe I can recruit some interns along the way... gotta train someone to get me coffee since the last intern that did that is now my Spot 2!  

Seriously - it's a pleasure to see all this interest here. I just started up a forum about this similair topic... I wish I had found this place first! Now I gotta go and re-design that site... it's kinda redundant, eh? :roll:


----------



## Too_Tall (Jan 17, 2005)

Sweet, another person from the us of a, welcome


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 17, 2005)

hope to c u around the forums alot!


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome welcome welcome! 

Yes, once a student, always a student!!! I am sure almost everyone here will say that they are still learning new stuff everyday (although I consider myself lucky to be a real student and having much less experience then most of the people here, so i am a lucky one that gets to learn LOTS and LOTS!)

Yay! another person from the USA!! (we really should start a tally of new members from the USA vs. those from Down under, maybe even run a recrutement contest between the two regions!) Where abouts is Elmsford NY? I live in MA, so it might be a bit of a drive to be an intern! (but I am looking at going to RPI next year, so that might move me closer!) 

Anyway, welcome to the forum!

- the Official welcome wagon (part 1 or 2 (to be determined))


----------



## scarlco (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome, all!

Peter - Elmsford is about 20 minutes north of the city... about 15 minutes away from SUNY Purchase.


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2005)

ok, so your a bit south of me! (I am about 2 hrs north of NYC (once you are outside of the city traffic))


----------

